# "Snot like" green discharge in pregnancy (sorry TMI)



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Sorry this is a tad "yuck" but i just thought i would ask someone about this. I know you are supposed to get discharge during pregnancy (this is my 2nd pregnancy, 1st with tx, 1st with my DH).
I am 10wks 3days pregnant and getting a green very snot gloopy looking discharge, it doesnt smell or anything but i was just worried this isnt normal. I thought its normally cream colour ?.

Sorry to be a pest, just slightly worried as i dont remember this the 1st time round
Many Thanks
Em
xx*


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you need to contact your GP in the morning, he or she can screen you for any infections but more importantly they will be able to check you out whereas I can only make an educated guess!

Sorry for not being able to help more

Take care x


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Oink, thank you so much for your fast reply !! You have been very helpful  i will call my GP tomorrow and see what she says

Thanks Again,
Em
xx*


----------

